# Raymond Weil - fashion watch or quality Swiss?



## screddie (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi all - I'm a complete newbie to WUS! Have been checking this forum for a few weeks. I am becoming more and more interested in quality watches and want to start a collection. Right now i'm not willing to pay out thousands on really high end collectable watches - maybe one day....:-!

I'd really like some advice on Raymond Weil, specifically are they a fashion brand/manufacturer or are their watches real swiss quality?? :-s I guess i am trying to ascertain where they fit in the watch 'league table'? There is a real mixed set of views on the various WUS forums so i'm having a job making a clear decision. I quite like larger faces, but equally like a relatively elegant look. Thinking of making the jump and buying my first quality expensive watch. At the moment my short list is the Omega Seamaster Railmaster XXL Chronometer or the Ramond Weil 7730-STC-20101 (pictured)

I know Omega would be considered a better brand given it's heritage, but i'm really keen to hear how RW are thought of. 

Any views much appreciated??


----------



## Catalin (Jan 2, 2009)

*I am afraid you were not even reading the name of the forum ...*



screddie said:


> Hi all - I'm a complete newbie to WUS! Have been checking this forum for a few weeks. I am becoming more and more interested in quality watches and want to start a collection. Right now i'm not willing to pay out thousands on really high end collectable watches - maybe one day....:-!
> 
> I'd really like some advice on Raymond Weil, specifically are they a fashion brand/manufacturer or are their watches real swiss quality?? :-s I guess i am trying to ascertain where they fit in the watch 'league table'? There is a real mixed set of views on the various WUS forums so i'm having a job making a clear decision. I quite like larger faces, but equally like a relatively elegant look. Thinking of making the jump and buying my first quality expensive watch. At the moment my short list is the Omega Seamaster Railmaster XXL Chronometer or the Ramond Weil 7730-STC-20101 (pictured)
> 
> ...


I am afraid you were not even reading the name of the forum ... High End QUARTZ ... so our hope that you will also use the search function first is clearly too optimistic :-d

What I can say in technical terms (which actually might have NOTHING to do with the personal reasons why people buy watches) is that Raymond Weil does not have any quartz model that can be considered high-end in the specific definition used on this forum (which means high-accuracy guaranteed at a level better than 20s/year) - for more details about this forum please read the introductory threads at the top ...


----------



## screddie (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: I am afraid you were not even reading the name of the forum ...*

Oh dear! Good start. Sorry....


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: I am afraid you were not even reading the name of the forum ...*



screddie said:


> Oh dear! Good start. Sorry....


Hey, don't feel bad. HEQ is pretty unique for the web and most folks don't expect it to be what it actually is.

RW builds nice watches... but Omega is a step or so better. But on any specific model it's a matter of taste. ... I don't have any RWs. Generally they have not built innovative/leading edge watches. Omega has.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

Moved to our Public Forum.

Welcome to Watchuseek.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

RW are somewhere in between watches.


they are not in the ranks of Omega's but are far superior than Fossil or DKNY or other fashion brands.

They mostly use solid, reliable ETA movements


----------



## nm4710 (Sep 22, 2009)

Omega is generally considered a step up from RW...but keep in mind this forum is Omega-crazy. Don't get me wrong, I own an Omega and really like the brand (and hope to buy another)...but there are times I think it is lauded a little too heavily given its value per dollar. RW makes nice pieces - I wouldn't be surprised if they use the same ETA underpinnings the Omegas do...and they are probably just as well made. One upside to the RW is that it would probably be more unique. In the last week I've spotted 5 Omega POs, 4 Omega SMPs, and 3 Railmasters lol...maybe it's just a good week though...


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

welcome to wus. this is the main forum and i am certain that you will recieve a lot of responses to your inquiry.

i like raymond weil. i own a quartz parsifal and have come very close on a couple of occasions to grabbing a don giovanni cossi grande dual time. hands down my favourite RW. the only reason i don't own one was there was a several month wait for the piece at the AD. a couple of members own the freelancer, not many RW owners here but that does not mean they are not quality pieces.


----------



## screddie (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks very much for this (and for moving my thread to the correct forum!) This is very helpful. I do like the design but i must admit i'm still in two minds as i would love the Omega Railmaster XXL....:-!


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

screddie said:


> Thanks very much for this (and for moving my thread to the correct forum!) This is very helpful. I do like the design but i must admit i'm still in two minds as i would love the Omega Railmaster XXL....:-!


 when i found out about the RW wait list, i got an omega PO instead.
looks like RW may lose another one to omega!:-d:-d


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

screddie said:


> Hi all - I'm a complete newbie to WUS! Have been checking this forum for a few weeks. I am becoming more and more interested in quality watches and want to start a collection. Right now i'm not willing to pay out thousands on really high end collectable watches - maybe one day....:-!
> 
> I'd really like some advice on Raymond Weil, specifically are they a fashion brand/manufacturer or are their watches real swiss quality?? :-s I guess i am trying to ascertain where they fit in the watch 'league table'? There is a real mixed set of views on the various WUS forums so i'm having a job making a clear decision. I quite like larger faces, but equally like a relatively elegant look. Thinking of making the jump and buying my first quality expensive watch. At the moment my short list is the Omega Seamaster Railmaster XXL Chronometer or the Ramond Weil 7730-STC-20101 (pictured)
> 
> ...


They make high quality swiss watches that in general are dressier than watches from more traditional mainline brands like Rolex. If you find one you like, go for it and rest assured that it will serve you well and be quite good looking for many years.


----------



## Redrum (Sep 17, 2008)

Is RW independent? or are they part of a group?


----------



## brrrdn (Jun 16, 2008)

it is a family owned company :-!


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I had a first generation W1 which I bought myself as a gift when I got my first real job out of school. It was alright but nothing special. I gave it to my Dad when I bought my first Seiko (6139-7100).


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

I will never buy another RW. Lots of people say good things about RW - but I owned a RW Tango quartz back in the day (before becoming a WIS) and with normal wear it got water into it and rusted the movement and ruined the watch. I call RW to get it repaired via warranty and they rejected the claim saying I must have had the crown open in water. Well, guess what. I didn't. Never again.

Just my experience and $0.02.

~Ross


----------



## interested_party (Jul 2, 2009)

I have this one (no wrist shots - pic taken from a website). No issues with it. After purchase experience was good. They regulated it under warranty as it was well out (+90 secs per day).

It seems good enough quality but I probably wouldn't buy another on the grounds that they are a little over-priced for their specs IMO.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I just remembered that a chain of jewellers here in Australia (Mazuchellis) is currently offering a buy 1, get 1 free deal on some RW rectangular model (you get a free ladies model with the gents version). Doesn't exactly fill me with confidence regarding value for money, or likely retained value.


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

alot of AD's here in Melbourne have dropped the brand.
ive asked a couple of the AD's what they think of them and the responses arent very nice


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

Their name sounds like a fashion designer, rather than something like Omega or Breitling which sounds like an instruments manufacturer. However, the tend to have good, reliable ETA movements, nice bracelets, cool designs, sapphire crystals. I bought my bro one for Christmas. While it wasn't the best deal, it certainly wasn't the worst. 
Oh, and one thing you should know about WUS- Omega wins everything.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

How about both; Fashion _and_ Quality Swiss?

I don't like the look of them myself (I sometimes wonder if 'Weil' is pronounced 'Vile'), and the prices are ridiculous in this town at least. But each to their own.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

H3O+ said:


> Their name sounds like a fashion designer, rather than something like Omega or Breitling which sounds like an instruments manufacturer. However, the tend to have good, reliable ETA movements, nice bracelets, cool designs, sapphire crystals. I bought my bro one for Christmas. While it wasn't the best deal, it certainly wasn't the worst.
> Oh, and one thing you should know about WUS- Omega wins everything.


Kind of like Gerald Genta, Daniel Roth, etc.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

I cant comment on ownership experience - although I do have a catch and release story

I saw the Freelancer - and just HAD to have it. I received the watch. Enjoyed the design, solid bracelet, sporty look, day/date and accuracy - and then sold it a week later without ever having it unwrapped or sized. 

The neatly proportioned Day / Date function is what drew me into this piece. But in the end, there were other watches that competed for my attention - and got it!

IMO these are not fashion watches. But rather lower end luxury pieces.


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

> Kind of like Gerald Genta, Daniel Roth, etc.


Exactly. Doesn't really sound like a high-end watch company. More like someone who should be selling you a $25 pair of jeans for $250.


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

They'll sell you a $700 watch for $1500 ;-)



H3O+ said:


> Exactly. Doesn't really sound like a high-end watch company. More like someone who should be selling you a $25 pair of jeans for $250.


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

> They'll sell you a $700 watch for $1500 ;-)


Which is why you only buy them when the AD is having a 60% off deal!


----------



## watch-man7777 (Feb 17, 2007)

I owned a quartz Parsifal chronograph for some time, though eventually sold it because it was too small. Decent quartz for the money though, but nothing particularly exciting about it either. Your mileage my vary.


----------



## screddie (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks guys - all really useful. I do like the freelancer but am now leaning towards a railmaster.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

I know you said you liked the Omega XXL Railmaster, have you seen this piece in person? If not you really should be fore buying if you go that route. That thing is HUGE! Looks great, but only if you can pull it off with some fairly decent size wrists.

As far as RW goes, never owned one. I am with some others as the name throws me off. Then again I have never liked any watches with a name that doesn't not sound like i just picked it randomly out of the phone book. Raymond Weil sounds like it is in the phone book, A. Lange and Sohne does not... I hope you get my point. This is just my opinion though. To each his own.


----------



## VahnFanelle (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a 1983, Automatic Ramond Weil Amadeus watch which si still use up to now. I just had it serviced last week here in Dubai and is still working very fine. I love the brand and the thought of the brand as an independent family owned watch company. In fact I jsut purchased one of their tradition watches a few weeks ago. I already have Omega's, and Rolex's in my collection but I also love my Raymond Weil's and I perceive them to be a serious luxury watch brand.


----------



## ClaesD (Jun 28, 2008)

Hugo Boss, Raymond Weil, Paul Smith, Cristopher Ward, Ben Sherman. They all sound like designers, don´t they? :roll:


----------



## flycaster (Mar 26, 2009)

I got the RW quartz sport chronograph 8520-Ronda movement. I've had the Rolex DateJust and also have an Ebel Discovery-quartz. I wear the watches 24/7, through thick and thin, water and sweat, playing tennis, swimming, gardening...all the time. So far, the RW has held up very well during the 8 months of wear. Minus about 5 seconds/per month accuracy, no water/moisture leakage. A good looking sport watch that performs as it should.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

7 years, 1 battery change, no worries!


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

J_Hack said:


> I know you said you liked the Omega XXL Railmaster, have you seen this piece in person? If not you really should be fore buying if you go that route. That thing is HUGE! Looks great, but only if you can pull it off with some fairly decent size wrists.
> 
> As far as RW goes, never owned one. I am with some others as the name throws me off. Then again I have never liked any watches with a name that doesn't not sound like i just picked it randomly out of the phone book. Raymond Weil sounds like it is in the phone book, A. Lange and Sohne does not... I hope you get my point. This is just my opinion though. To each his own.


I own a 39.2mm Railmaster. The name harkens back to the day when accurate watches were for railroad timing (big part of watch history). Don't know of any Railmaster families in the phone book. :-d Superb retro upgrade of the 50s original. 
Since A. Lange and Sohne is really A. Lange & Son, could be a hardware store.


----------



## Gene K (Jan 2, 2010)

I have to say I really like the Raymond Weil Nubucco GMT Automatic in all Stainless (No PVD) with the white face. Really nice 44mm watch. 

However I would never buy one new. You would get killed! MSRP is $3200, Grey Market is $1600 and a used one in immaculate condition is $800.


----------



## kaiwa (Dec 30, 2009)

If you really want the RW get it but the Omega is the better watch.
I view RW as fashion swiss made. Quality is debatable within the entire line.


----------



## Spitfire (Dec 13, 2007)

If technical ability is what matters to you then get the Omega, personally I'm thinking of getting the same RW as you. For the simple reasons of being unusual to the crowd and I'll enjoy wearing out on smart evenings knowing every other guy at the table has a Omega, Tag, Rolex or other mainstream brand =P

Just a guy who likes to be different:-!


----------



## beedish (Jan 11, 2010)

I was in between the Raymond Weil Freelancer 2730-ST-65001 and a Baume et Mercier Classima 8591. I ended up choosing the B&M based on the fact that the piece felt better on my wrist than the RW. Both had basically stock movements, so that wasn't a deciding factor. Look and feel were. The B&M cost more, so that's probably why it felt overall a higher quality than RW. 

I tend to disagree with people saying it's a designer piece, afterall, how recognizable is Reymond Weil as a brand in general?? The pieces I handled were well built with dependable automatic movements that have been proven in hundreds of other pieces. Designs were unique without being eye-catching (popping??) and materials were well finished. 

As for Omega's, I'm indifferent. I respect the brand, but they don't appeal to me whatsoever (not saying I'd turn away a free one, though!).


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

that fashion brand term is regurgetated junk people pick up on horology forums.<|<|
there are almost identical offerings by many well "respected" brands.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

They make a nice big date IMO


----------



## dakotus (Nov 18, 2009)

interested_party said:


> I have this one (no wrist shots - pic taken from a website). No issues with it. After purchase experience was good. They regulated it under warranty as it was well out (+90 secs per day).
> 
> It seems good enough quality but I probably wouldn't buy another on the grounds that they are a little over-priced for their specs IMO.


I have this exact same watch. I think its a quality piece for the price. I paid $300 for mine from a pawn shop on ebay. Not too bad for an entry swiss.


----------



## RJRJRJ (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree with the other poster that suggested you check out Baume & Mercier. They are priced fairly reasonbly, and they probably have something youd like. Im not particularly a fan, but the style might be for you.


screddie said:


> Hi all - I'm a complete newbie to WUS! Have been checking this forum for a few weeks. I am becoming more and more interested in quality watches and want to start a collection. Right now i'm not willing to pay out thousands on really high end collectable watches - maybe one day....:-!
> 
> I'd really like some advice on Raymond Weil, specifically are they a fashion brand/manufacturer or are their watches real swiss quality?? :-s I guess i am trying to ascertain where they fit in the watch 'league table'? There is a real mixed set of views on the various WUS forums so i'm having a job making a clear decision. I quite like larger faces, but equally like a relatively elegant look. Thinking of making the jump and buying my first quality expensive watch. At the moment my short list is the Omega Seamaster Railmaster XXL Chronometer or the Ramond Weil 7730-STC-20101 (pictured)
> 
> ...


----------



## Universal Constant (Jan 20, 2010)

Fashion watch or quality Swiss?

I say both.

I own a couple of RW Sports, and what I can say about them is that I'm glad I didn't pay in-store prices, but I really think they are nice watches. Nice specs, a little out of the mainstream, and from what my limited experience tells me, well made.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

RW lost me and cred when I checked out their sports line. They have a bezel that looks and feels like it should rotate, but does not. Come on! It is even designed to look like a rotating bezel. They designed it in such a way that it appears to have a space between the bezel and case. Big downer, IMHO of course.


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

If you like the RW than get one, they make very nice watches even if they are not HEQ, but I am not sure if anyone is going to be late because their quartz was not high accuracy, The RW I have seen are very nice, well made watches with very good finishing and have a good rep. I would put them up with many tags and even blows away the lower priced ones, But it depends on the model. Go for what you like, not what the name says


----------



## Jaymay (Oct 15, 2007)

I love my Freelancer. I would agree that the name sounds "designer like", but the watch is very well made - great fit & finish with a fantastic bracelet. I have never held an Omega, and would love to own one someday, but I don't think you could even find a comparable Omega for the $644 I paid for this on a deal of the day site. As others have said, I do believe the list prices are higher than they should be.


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

I have seen Hugo Boss clothing, but I have new seen anything under the 
name Raymond Weil but watches​


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

Lets not leave out Hamiltons, Accutrons, Jacques Lemans to name a few, their are lots of brands out there.


----------



## alfred (Jan 22, 2010)

RW is an affordable Swiss brand. I know they are not in the Omega or even TAG category but the people I know who have them have had them forever. Not a bad quartz watch if you ask me.


----------



## Toronto Pete (Jan 2, 2010)

*I disagree with Chasscom...*

...I believe it sounds like "Whale", as in, "Raymond Weil, always on Sale!". Or at least that's what I always seem to see...a big rack of them with "30% off".

EDIT: How did this comment get so separated from the others regarding how it's pronounced? Anyway I've changed my opinion somewhat on RW; while they're still commonly overpriced I would recommend them as an alternative to various other entry-level Swiss, and the Freelancer among others looks good as a daily wearer. Especially if you can get a 'deal'.


----------



## 09.ducati (Nov 23, 2009)

agree


----------



## gilbertpsk (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: I disagree with Chasscom...*

I own a Raymond Weil Parsifal Chrono Automatic. Beautiful watch. I get compliments on it all of the time. I did have one issue - a push button was ripped off by a little kid and I had to pay lots of money to get it fixed. With the two year warrenty expired, I didn't have a choice. However, insurance took care of it.

I would say that my watch looks good, have a nice feel to it, and keeps good time. It also is good as a dressed up or dressed down watch. Very unique.

Also, I don't tend to like the price of the Omega Chrono Automatics these days. So I say look for a nice Raymond Weil on sale somewhere!


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

It's not Quartz, but was my first and what I would consider higher end pieces...that and my Wife bought it for me 

Remains a favourite both sentimental, and quality wise.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

i love it!


----------



## dasmodul (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm no luxury watch connoisseur by any means, although I do know a lot about the different brands, I can tell you that I bought all steel RW about 10.5 years ago as my daily watch and it has gone through ABUSE. Steel band is scratched, pounded on, dropped, etc. and it still works and is very accurate. In my opinion they make great watches that are built to last. Their finish is also top notch. I've gotten countless compliments on it. More than my Longines Grand Master Lunar which cost way more ironically.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

I own a Raymond Weil Maestro automatic, and so far, it's my favorite dress watch. Very subtle and quite reliable with a good finish. I like that it is not particularly fussy, and is very simply made.

Personally, I've never understood the fascination with Omegas, Tags, and Rolexes because they are all cookie-cutter watches that everyone wears, with very cliched looks. They are not even aesthetically pleasing. In that regard, RW wins hands down, especially with some of their more classic models, even if some of their designs are "inspired".

I compare RW to an Apple product. Well designed and well finished with a designer look and feel, and slightly more expensive than the "real" market value. But at the end of the day, most RW owners I've met are happy, loyal customers, which is what really matters.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

They are certainly not a fashion brand (like Nike, Gucci, Fossil, etc.); They only make watches. They are truly Swiss, one of the few independent watch companies. They don't have a long history - probably one of the reasons they aren't highly respected by us watch snobs, although the main reason they are not applauded here is with the fact they don't make their own movements (to the best of my knowledge).

I own one and have had a couple others. Setting the movement aside for a moment, the build quality and fit-and finish are exceptional, easily comparable to and often better than the many Tag Heuers and Omegas I have owned. It seems the movements are good quality, off-the-shelf (probably mostly ETA), very well made but nothing special (like lower priced Tag Heuers).

The brand is lesser known so resale is more difficult than Tag Heuer or Omega. If a 1 year old Omega loses 1/3 of its new value, a Tag Heuer loses 1/2 of it's value, then a Raymond Weil loses 2/3 of its value. I would never buy one at full retail - find a deal at 1/2 off.

Any thread is better with pictures so...


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

screddie said:


> Hi all - I'm a complete newbie to WUS! Have been checking this forum for a few weeks. I am becoming more and more interested in quality watches and want to start a collection. Right now i'm not willing to pay out thousands on really high end collectable watches - maybe one day....:-!
> 
> I'd really like some advice on Raymond Weil, specifically are they a fashion brand/manufacturer or are their watches real swiss quality?? :-s I guess i am trying to ascertain where they fit in the watch 'league table'? There is a real mixed set of views on the various WUS forums so i'm having a job making a clear decision. I quite like larger faces, but equally like a relatively elegant look. Thinking of making the jump and buying my first quality expensive watch. At the moment my short list is the Omega Seamaster Railmaster XXL Chronometer or the Ramond Weil 7730-STC-20101 (pictured)
> 
> ...


I think you need to sort out what you are looking for in a watch. Raymond Weil is a well known maker of high quality swiss watches. All watches have a high jewelery component so in that sense they all appeal to the current fashion in watches. That includes Omega, RW, Rolex and Seiko. If you like the looks and style of the RW then go for it - plenty of other watch owners have. If you base your purchase on whether someone else thinks it is a Serious Collector Watch I think you are setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## Pdrino90 (Mar 1, 2011)

I actually own 2 RW's. One of which is from the 80's and hasn't missed a beat, the other a freelancer like the OP wanted. 

Like i've said before, i was totally sold on a TAG Carrera Chrono, but when compared side by side to the TAG, it looked like a watch worth 2X the price. Just my 2c. It is one solid, sturdy watch.

Don't forget, RW has only been around since the 70's, whereas Omega and the like have been around for much, much longer. So RW is still making a name for itself....i kinda like the exclusivity, not many replicas around to ruin the name, and still a family owned business like others have said.

I love both RW's , and wouldn't hesitate to purchase another


----------



## Hotspur000 (Dec 25, 2011)

Based on the research that I did (mostly stemming from this forum), I decided to take the plunge and get an RW. I needed a dress watch anyway, and can't yet afford an Omega or anything else of that ilk, so RW seems like the perfect fit for me. Swiss made, respected if not well-known independent brand -- sounds great.

And so far I'm quite pleased with my purchase -- the Tradition 9577-stc-00650:





































Got a compliment from a co-worker on it today as a matter of fact :-!


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

Hotspur000 said:


> Based on the research that I did (mostly stemming from this forum), I decided to take the plunge and get an RW. I needed a dress watch anyway, and can't yet afford an Omega or anything else of that ilk, so RW seems like the perfect fit for me. Swiss made, respected if not well-known independent brand -- sounds great.
> 
> And so far I'm quite pleased with my purchase -- the Tradition 9577-stc-00650:
> 
> ...


A beautiful watch. Congratulations & Thanks for sharing :-!


----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats. Nice watch! I also like the Freelancer Chrono series. A good decision IMHO. In my opinion Raymond Weil is a little underrated. Unfortunately, they created the issue for themselves early on (and sometimes they still do) by creating watches that look like wholesale ripoffs of others' styles. They also need to get away from some of the cheap-o quartz models. 

Good health to you and your watch!


----------



## Hotspur000 (Dec 25, 2011)

Roller.959 said:


> Congrats. Nice watch! I also like the Freelancer Chrono series. A good decision IMHO. In my opinion Raymond Weil is a little underrated. *Unfortunately, they created the issue for themselves early on (and sometimes they still do) by creating watches that look like wholesale ripoffs of others' styles.* They also need to get away from some of the cheap-o quartz models.
> 
> Good health to you and your watch!


I'm starting to realize that . . . the Freelancer Day/Date is obviously based on the Rolex D/D, and some of the Traditions look a bit like Longines, but this particular one looks fairly unique, it's still of good quality and it feels really good on my wrist, so I'm happy


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Raymond Weil Maestro is the best looking dress watch I've ever seen. I've loved it for a long time.


----------



## AlistairD (Jun 25, 2011)

Ovalteenie said:


> A beautiful watch. Congratulations & Thanks for sharing :-!


I agree, I've got the same watch but Square, plus just bought a Tango Chrono and am waiting for it to arrive....

A


----------



## pcanezo (Jan 18, 2012)

Reading this thread makes me look down in shame. There's pretty much an Omega reference in every post which makes their owners look like snobs. Whatever happen with buy what you like.


----------



## youcannotbeserious (Jan 5, 2010)

Raymond Weil is absolutely more than a fashion watch. Their earlier designs seemed to be strictly homages to Rolex. Their new designs, particularly the Freelancer and the Maestro demonstrate more individuality. They definitely have aspirations of becoming a serious watch maker. Unfortunately for them, they presently do not possess the capacity to make their own movements and are feeling the squeeze as Swatch reduces movement supplies to third parties.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: Herd mentality.


pcanezo said:


> Reading this thread makes me look down in shame. There's pretty much an Omega reference in every post which makes their owners look like snobs. Whatever happen with buy what you like.


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

I just picked up a RW Nabucco GMT. The quality, heft, and bracelet are top notch. Seriously. By far the best bracelet I've owned on any watch.

The attention to detail, the feel in the hand. I'm amazed that these can be had at the prices they're at.

I know RW has the "fashion brand" label. But they put out fine timepieces. Far exceeding the quality of watches in much higher price categories.


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

This is too little too late, but Christopher Ward has a new-ish chrono that looks a lot like the first post, but is a level above in finish and materials.

C700 Grande Rapide - Leather - C700SKK - Automatic Chrono - Tachymeter; Stopwatch; Superluminova - Swiss Made









They don't have 'horological significance' and have some knock-off styles, but have fantastic bang-for-buck and their newer watches (like this one and the C11) are striking off into newer directions.


----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)

akasnowmaaan said:


> This is too little too late, but Christopher Ward has a new-ish chrono that looks a lot like the first post, but is a level above in finish and materials .


That is a bold statement. Have you handled both of these watches?


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

Roller.959 said:


> That is a bold statement. Have you handled both of these watches?


I was thinking the same exact thing. I absolutely love Christopher Ward. I've owned two of them. They're a very well positioned company in a great segment of the watch market.

However, my Nabucco exceeds any Christopher Ward I've handled in terms of fit and finish by a decent margin. Granted, they are considerably more expensive. And rightly so. But to say the C700, which is a nice watch mind you, is a step above...I'd find that surprising. And the C700 would have to be a good deal nicer than the other watches in the CW lineup to make that claim.


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

Fine. Not having handled both, I'll retract that.


----------



## Duder (Aug 18, 2011)

Ordered and received a RW Don Giovanni Cosi Grande this past week. Absolutely love the watch. Truly awesome piece. A beauty.


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Duder said:


> Ordered and received a RW Don Giovanni Cosi Grande this past week. Absolutely love the watch. Truly awesome piece. A beauty.


That one IS very nice.


----------



## Brep (Feb 10, 2012)

I would consider RW more of a fashion brand, but definitely does make some nice looking, quality peices. I would say overall my Omega Seamaster is of a higher degree of quality than the RW Maestro I own, but the RW is also one third of the cost. I can honestly say I have received more compliments on the RW than on the Omega.


----------



## Brep (Feb 10, 2012)

I would consider RW more of a fashion brand, but definitely does make some nice looking, quality peices. I would say overall my Omega Seamaster is of a higher degree of quality than the RW Maestro I own, but the RW is also one third of the cost. I can honestly say I have received more compliments on the RW than on the Omega.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

As far as I see, all Swiss watches in between $500 and $5000 are much of a muchness quality-wise. You don't necessarily get more by paying $5000 than you could buying something for $1000, and often you get less if you don't know about the minor brands. There are lots of watches I'd prefer over a Raymond Weil, but if you like the look of it, no reason not to go for it.


----------



## Roller.959 (Nov 29, 2011)

bamagrad03 said:


> I just picked up a RW Nabucco GMT. The quality, heft, and bracelet are top notch. Seriously. By far the best bracelet I've owned on any watch.
> 
> The attention to detail, the feel in the hand. I'm amazed that these can be had at the prices they're at.
> 
> I know RW has the "fashion brand" label. But they put out fine timepieces. Far exceeding the quality of watches in much higher price categories.


Meant to ask...was your Nabucco picked up from Ashford's weekly deal last week?



Chris-John said:


> As far as I see, all Swiss watches in between $500 and $5000 are much of a muchness quality-wise. You don't necessarily get more by paying $5000 than you could buying something for $1000, and often you get less if you don't know about the minor brands.


You are right...why bother? That Swiss Made Invicta Reserve Venom with its Flame Fusion Crystal on sale at $999.00 is every bit the watch as that Breitling Super Avenger, or Omega Speedmaster Pro. I mean why consider a RW Freelancer Chrono, a Baume et Mercier Capeland, a Longines Column Wheel Record Chrono, any Ball, or a Montblanc Timewalker when that Tissot PRC200 Auto Chrono is available?

I love a bang for the buck as much as the next guy, but let's not get out of hand. ;-) I disagree with your thought process when you toss in any consideration other than raw specs and basic functionality. Might as well say "Why not just buy quartz?"


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

> Meant to ask...was your Nabucco picked up from Ashford's weekly deal last week?


No, I bought mine used. It's my 2nd Nabucco (I got the non GMT version before). My first Nabucco was purchased used also but originally came from Ashford. And they are are a top flight operation as far as I can tell.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

The requirements for being able to legally use the words "Swiss-made" on a watch dial are ridiculously lax. 

Imagine shaking hands with a doctor, and now you are legally able to tell everyone that you're one too. Sound silly? Sure does! But that's where the term "Swiss-made" is pretty much headed. 

With RW, you're getting a watch from a brand that is the real thing. Instead of one that is basically Swiss-made in name only.


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> With RW, you're getting a watch from a brand that is the real thing. Instead of one that is basically Swiss-made in name only.


Unfortunately, their commercials are swiss made as well: Raymond Weil Nabucco - YouTube


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

I purchased a new Parsifal less than a year ago. I think it (and the brand as a whole) is of "sufficient" quality and just another decent Swiss wrist watch. Except for a few of their Nabucco chronographs, there is absolutely nothing here to get too excited about and that includes my Parsifal (the previous year's model contained the high end ETA 2892 movement, mine, an SW-200. But in fairness, its the most accurate and stable mechanical watch in my extensive accumulation).

If anything, I think RW's styling has regressed over the last 20 years or so. If you look at some of the photos posted in this tread, you can see the distinctive features and delicate lines that uniquely defined the brand back in the day. Now, they have the same homogeneity of presentation as just about every other brand.

heb


----------



## Duder (Aug 18, 2011)

It's ridiculous when some people here who aren't a fan of a particular brand - ie RW or Tag - just decide to go and label that brand as a fashion watch brand. I really don't see what fashion is influencing the design or RW or Tag watches -I don't own any shirts made by Raymond Weil either. I have a Burberry Heritage that one can see the Burberry influence - classic clean lines, and a plaid imprint on the dial. I had a Diesel watch that was large and over the top, in -your -face but youthful appeal to it, much like the clothing line. Those are fashion watches.


----------



## Rose (Dec 29, 2011)

Raymon Weil is definitely not a fashion brand. It's a well-known Swiss quality watch brand.
Beautiful elegant watches.


----------



## LeoWatch (Feb 9, 2011)

I really do like alot of the RW watches especially the Don Giovanni line. I often label these companies Boutique Brands since they primarily finish the movments from ebauches and assemble/design the watch cases. Thats not a bad thing. I considered Stienharts the same and personally own two of them. 

The problem for me comes to pricing. When someone pays several thousand for a Rolex, Chronoswiss, etc they are getting a unique movement as well. That is why they demand the price they do, since they also have to fund the development of the movement. RW wants to sell me a well finished watch/movement with Swatch Group innard for more than Swatch Group brands charge for theirs or in some cases even Rolex.

Sorry but when I can get the same thing from Steinhart for 600 vs 6000 I cant help but feel mislead. You add that RW dont have the lasting presence of bigger name brands and they are less likely to hold their value which further make me feel I have been overcharged. 

That said if you love the watch and can accept the price given the above, then buy it. They are still excellently made and well worth owning. I just dont think they come anywhere close to justifying their price tags.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Chronoswiss uses mostly ETA; Swatch Group.


LeoWatch said:


> I really do like alot of the RW watches especially the Don Giovanni line. I often label these companies Boutique Brands since they primarily finish the movments from ebauches and assemble/design the watch cases. Thats not a bad thing. I considered Stienharts the same and personally own two of them.
> 
> The problem for me comes to pricing. When someone pays several thousand for a Rolex, Chronoswiss, etc they are getting a unique movement as well. That is why they demand the price they do, since they also have to fund the development of the movement. RW wants to sell me a well finished watch/movement with Swatch Group innard for more than Swatch Group brands charge for theirs or in some cases even Rolex.
> 
> ...


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

LeoWatch said:


> I really do like alot of the RW watches...
> RW wants to sell me a well finished watch/movement with Swatch Group innard for more than Swatch Group brands charge for theirs or in some cases even Rolex.


I don't disagree with everything you wrote but your pricing comparison to Rolex is off the mark. I just did a search using Google shopping for Raymond Weil and the lowest prices were around $350. The most expensive was around $3500 (auto/chrono). So the most expensive RW is half the price of the least expensive Rolex. Furthermore, the least expensive Rolex auto/chrono is about 4 times the RW price.

I've owned 4 RW in recent years. I've owned a couple dozen Tissot. Omega is my favorite brand; I've owned 8 in the past few years. Omega and Tissot are Swatch brands, Tissot using ETA Movements and Omega often using ETA ebauches with movement improvements. The build quality of the RW models I have owned appears and feels to me to be just a slight cut above Omega. The pricing is between Tissot and Omega - probably where it should be.

Raymond Weil is overpriced just as all luxury brands are overpriced. But relative to other Swiss brands, I think their prices are about right for what you get.


----------



## Duder (Aug 18, 2011)

LeoWatch said:


> I really do like alot of the RW watches especially the Don Giovanni line. I often label these companies Boutique Brands since they primarily finish the movments from ebauches and assemble/design the watch cases. Thats not a bad thing. I considered Stienharts the same and personally own two of them.
> 
> The problem for me comes to pricing. When someone pays several thousand for a Rolex, Chronoswiss, etc they are getting a unique movement as well. That is why they demand the price they do, since they also have to fund the development of the movement. RW wants to sell me a well finished watch/movement with Swatch Group innard for more than Swatch Group brands charge for theirs or in some cases even Rolex.
> 
> ...


All luxury watch brands overcharge. That is the price of luxury. One could only guess the mark up on a Rolex.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

For the AD, their margin is about 40%.


Duder said:


> All luxury watch brands overcharge. That is the price of luxury. One could only guess the mark up on a Rolex.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

LeoWatch said:


> I really do like alot of the RW watches especially the Don Giovanni line. I often label these companies Boutique Brands since they primarily finish the movments from ebauches and assemble/design the watch cases. Thats not a bad thing. I considered Stienharts the same and personally own two of them.
> 
> The problem for me comes to pricing. When someone pays several thousand for a Rolex, Chronoswiss, etc they are getting a unique movement as well. That is why they demand the price they do, since they also have to fund the development of the movement.


With an in-house movement, you expect to pay a bit of a premium. I think the luxury watch brands over-emphasize the importance of in-house movements. For about $165, I can buy an iconic diver's watch with a true in-house movement. No, a Seiko SKX007 isn't a luxury timepiece. But it's still a watch with a genuine in-house movement.

Also, I'd prefer a time-tested and dependable movement inside a well-made watch. With an ETA movement inside a quality watch, you get a luxury timepiece that the average watchmaker can easily service. Excellent for those of us who would rather not send our watches out to an authorized service center. No risk of theft during transit. No worries about just who is tinkering with your beloved watch. No risk of getting your watch back in worse condition than when you sent it out. Simply take it to a local, independent, watchmaker if it's no longer covered under warranty. (Chances are you'll also be quoted a lower price for the servicing or repair.) You don't need a specialist to work on a watch with an ETA movement. Another reason why prices will be lower is due to parts availability. (Even more so if your watch is from a Swatch Group brand.)

Unless it's from Rolex or another extremely popular brand with in-house movements, a watch with an in-house movement often translates into being more costly to maintain for years, and even decades. And with Rolex, despite the popularity, servicing one is incredibly expensive anyway. As long as one knows what they're getting, a luxury watch with an ETA movement inside is far from a disadvantage. Would I pay full retail for an RW? No. I'd look for a pre-owned one at a good price, or negotiate for a hefty discount for a new one. Re-sale value might be low. But I chalk that up to less than stellar marketing on RW's part. Plus, I care mainly about quality. RW does a very good job of competing with both Omega and TAG Heuer in that regard. Since I almost never flip watches, I'd keep and enjoy an RW for many long years to come.


----------



## Ozy (Aug 10, 2009)

I always knew I was a man of questionable taste and a lot of the posters confirm this.

I bought a Raymond Weil because I really wanted it. 5 years later I bought a TAG. based on the opinions here and in an ongoing TAG Heuer thread i might as well go and shoot myself in the kneecaps.

Sheesh and half of you would get your undies wadded up by anything the Watch Snob wrote.

Ironic.


----------



## Duder (Aug 18, 2011)

Ozy said:


> I always knew I was a man of questionable taste and a lot of the posters confirm this.
> 
> I bought a Raymond Weil because I really wanted it. 5 years later I bought a TAG. based on the opinions here and in an ongoing TAG Heuer thread i might as well go and shoot myself in the kneecaps.
> 
> ...


I contemplated buying a Tag for a couple of yrs now, tried on maybe dozens at ADs, never was impressed enough to make the purchase. My RW beats any Tag I've handled hands down, no contest.

RW is not a big hit on the forums, to say the least. I believe most people that talk down RW most likely never owned one.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Yep, a target for 'snob - wannabes'.


Duder said:


> I contemplated buying a Tag for a couple of yrs now, tried on maybe dozens at ADs, never was impressed enough to make the purchase. My RW beats any Tag I've handled hands down, no contest.
> 
> RW is not a big hit on the forums, to say the least. I believe most people that talk down RW most likely never owned one.


----------



## rivieraranch (Mar 28, 2006)

I was looking at the Raymond Weil Maestro automatics recently. I noticed that one had a 25 jewel movement; another one had a 26 jewel and another had a 31 jewel. The movements are visible through the clear case back. The rotors are not as highly decorated or turned as you might expect. The movements look like the base one of whatever number they are. If you are going to put a movement in a clear case back it should be nicer to look at than these are. The retail prices wer rather high, $1200-$1,400.00 depending upon whether the bracelet was steel or leather. I think an ORIS classic Big Crown Aviator which retails for $1,450.00 would be a lot better buy and would hold its value as well.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

That depends on what 'look' your looking for.


rivieraranch said:


> I was looking at the Raymond Weil Maestro automatics recently. I noticed that one had a 25 jewel movement; another one had a 26 jewel and another had a 31 jewel. The movements are visible through the clear case back. The rotors are not as highly decorated or turned as you might expect. The movements look like the base one of whatever number they are. If you are going to put a movement in a clear case back it should be nicer to look at than these are. The retail prices wer rather high, $1200-$1,400.00 depending upon whether the bracelet was steel or leather. I think an ORIS classic Big Crown Aviator which retails for $1,450.00 would be a lot better buy and would hold its value as well.


----------



## eurocardriver (Mar 10, 2012)

Raymond Weil makes beautiful watches. Currently have a Parsifal and the fit/finish is definitely nicer than the Baume & Mercier Hampton Milleis that's in my collection. RW isn't up to par as per say MonteBlanc but it isn't something that's cheap like a "fashion" brand. And as far as what others have mentioned in this thread in regards to Omega, Rolex & Tag; those are 3 brands I wouldn't even consider. They're overrated, over-marketed and lack character.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

I find Raymond Weil to be in the same quality as Baume et Mercier, Longines, Tissot and Hamilton. The only problem is, they cost twice as much as Hamiltons and Tissots.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't see that as a problem costing twice as much as a Hamilton, I used to sell both.


ed21x said:


> I find Raymond Weil to be in the same quality as Baume et Mercier, Longines, Tissot and Hamilton. The only problem is, they cost twice as much as Hamiltons and Tissots.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

the problem is, why would you buy a raymond weil when they offer no advantages over tissot or hamilton? neither the brand recognition, nor the movement, nor finish justifies the price premium.



Watchbreath said:


> I don't see that as a problem costing twice as much as a Hamilton, I used to sell both.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ed21x said:


> the problem is, why would you buy a raymond weil when they offer no advantages over tissot or hamilton? neither the *brand recognition*, nor the movement, nor finish justifies the price premium.


Not to derail, but doesn't 'recognition' depend on which social group you're talking to?
I mean, not everything is as universally "recognized" as Rolex.

I myself have been under the impression all this time that RW is quite well recognized - by those who recognize it, and there seems to be quite a few in that circle of recognizers.

BTW, that's why this notion of 'recognition' - not the same as 'popularity' - also renders the whole issue of 'over-rated' / 'under-rated' moot. Rating depends on the qualifications of those who do the rating.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Quality.


ed21x said:


> the problem is, why would you buy a raymond weil when they offer no advantages over tissot or hamilton? neither the brand recognition, nor the movement, nor finish justifies the price premium.


----------



## TheGenevaSeal (May 10, 2012)

IMHO, Raymond Weil is a high end fashion watch.... with the likes of the Gucci's of the world.... some decent movements but overpriced. I prefer a Hamilton or even Tissot or Longines for similair price points


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-d :-d "Likes of Gucci", yeah right.


TheGenevaSeal said:


> IMHO, Raymond Weil is a high end fashion watch.... with the likes of the Gucci's of the world.... some decent movements but overpriced. I prefer a Hamilton or even Tissot or Longines for similair price points


----------



## Fantasme (Dec 22, 2011)

heb said:


> the previous year's model contained the high end ETA 2892 movement, mine, an SW-200


This is indicative of the much larger problem facing the entire Swiss watch industry in general.



LeoWatch said:


> The problem for me comes to pricing. When someone pays several thousand for a Rolex, Chronoswiss, etc they are getting a unique movement as well.


Excellent point, and again, indicative of the same problem as above.

Not only are the majority of Swiss watches outfitted with stock movements, but it appears there is now going to be less certainty as to which movement you are actually receiving, regardless of price paid. I have no problem with paying whatever amount I am comfortable with for a watch I like, but I want to know with certainty what I am getting.

With respect to this thread, I notice that no mention of movements/calibre used appears for any of the watches on the Raymond Weil website. That, in itself, raises far too much uncertainty for me to warrant the prices being asked.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

That's because most of the buyers of RW watches are not into, what's under the hood.


Fantasme said:


> This is indicative of the much larger problem facing the entire Swiss watch industry in general.
> 
> Excellent point, and again, indicative of the same problem as above.
> 
> ...


----------



## RBF2013 (Oct 7, 2013)

Great thread, enjoyed the read. Still on the fence with a RW Freelancer, though the quality is def there. I was hoping for some updates on recent acquisitions of RWs along the original string. I def think the MSRP is a bit over inflated, but the $17 - 1800 range seems fair for a quality chrono. I also agree that most folks interested in RW are not to deeply involved in the movement. Always looking for good deals in the NYC area, or even online for that mater, so any suggestions welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## bamagrad03 (Dec 6, 2011)

RBF2013 said:


> Great thread, enjoyed the read. Still on the fence with a RW Freelancer, though the quality is def there. I was hoping for some updates on recent acquisitions of RWs along the original string. I def think the MSRP is a bit over inflated, but the $17 - 1800 range seems fair for a quality chrono. I also agree that most folks interested in RW are not to deeply involved in the movement. Always looking for good deals in the NYC area, or even online for that mater, so any suggestions welcomed. Thanks.


For the price that the Freelancer chrono goes for in the secondary or even gray market, I'd say it's a steal. It's a fantastic watch, not just for the money, just fantastic period.

I'm not wild about the non-chrono Freelancers, but the chrono is top notch.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Fair in 2013 is more like 2500


----------

